

New micro-blogging service Epihu.com - 4lt3r

Need your feedback and suggestions for improving. What you think about it? :)
======
revorad
Clicktastic - <http://epihu.com>

------
cemetric
Well ... I'm getting "Sorry an internal error occurred" ... Sooooo yeah :-/

~~~
4lt3r
we fix it)

------
4lt3r
2cemetric: yep( sorry for this, working on fix..

------
4lt3r
Ok, we fix it)

